# Hiram



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 22, 2009)

Hiram in the brow of hill, eyes gone dry with weeping, 
Sprig of green Acacia and life beyond the grave; 
Lion's Paw and Master's Word teach death is but sleeping, 
Soul in immortality, as water in a wave.
Carl H. Claudy


----------

